# v8js php extension



## sirsek (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi there,

i want to install v8js. There is no ports collections.

pecl install v8js

this errors output;

"checking for libv8_libplatform... configure: error: could not find libv8_libplatform library"

Please help.

Thanks.


----------

